# كيفية حساب قدرة مضخة الحريق !!!!!! سؤال



## اسامه نحله (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الرجاء من الاخوة الزملاء إعطاء مثال على طريقة حساب قدرة مضخة الحريق 
وياريت مشروع مطبق علية الحسابات
شكرا وجزاكم الله كل الخير​


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2010)

للزميل تامر القباعي من الاردن له التحية
كأن الوعي باهمية اطفاء الحريق
كان مبكرا بالاردن مقارنة بالدول المحيطة


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2010)

احد المكاتب الاستشارية بالرياض


http://www.2shared.com/document/X1GgzJb2/__online.html


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2010)

كتاب مهم في الموضوع
يحتاج لوقت اطول 
http://www.2shared.com/file/W9r-RFV6/design_and_layout_of_fire_spri.html


----------



## اسامه نحله (1 نوفمبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> كتاب مهم في الموضوع
> يحتاج لوقت اطول
> http://www.2shared.com/file/w9r-rfv6/design_and_layout_of_fire_spri.html


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم أنت والمهندس تامر
شكراٌ جزيلا ٌ
ألف شكر

لو سمحت المشاركة الثالثة والرابعة فيه مشكله فى التحميل
ربنا يكرمك يارب
لو فيه سيرفر تانى يكون لك معروفاٌ كبيراٌ​


----------



## kasabeh104 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر يا هندسه


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2010)

تصميم اطفاء.rar


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?betlx8f04vuf7vc


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kkb7dfge9v5ki8n


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?betlx8f04vuf7vc

gcc


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2010)

http://y2y2.net/B82Q


----------



## eehaboo (1 نوفمبر 2010)

وماذا ينتظرون لاعطاء الاستاذ عبد العاطي وسام التميز


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 نوفمبر 2010)

eehaboo قال:


> وماذا ينتظرون لاعطاء الاستاذ عبد العاطي وسام التميز


 صدقت والله, في بالي هالموضوع ده
:18::18::18::18::18:
:18::18::18::18:
:18::18::18:
:18::18:
:18:​


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2010)

لا تبالغوووووووووووووووووا يا شباب
م صبري وسام
وانا وسام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا يجوز
وايش جاب ل جاب


----------



## ahmed_20 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

احسنت والف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## hamadalx (27 نوفمبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> لا تبالغوووووووووووووووووا يا شباب
> م صبري وسام
> وانا وسام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لا يجوز
> وايش جاب ل جاب


 
أين المهندس عبد العاطى ؟؟؟ نفتقدك ؟؟؟؟؟:56::56::56:


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكر يا أستاذ


----------



## nofal (18 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ عاطي بدري وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (19 يناير 2012)

hamadalx قال:


> أين المهندس عبد العاطى ؟؟؟ نفتقدك ؟؟؟؟؟:56::56::56:


 انا موجود يا هندسة
مشكور على السؤال
وانت مش ظاهر وينك


----------



## aati badri (19 يناير 2012)

شاكر تشجيعكم يا شباب
ويا ريت نفوز بأجر المناولة
يكفيني


----------



## ghost man (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير:85:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 يناير 2012)

انت وسام علي صدورنا استاذنا


----------



## السنوسى منسى (19 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك المسلمين واكثر اللهم من امثالك


----------



## عاطف 58 (19 يناير 2012)

جزيت وكفيت من فضله - ربنا يوفقك ( عضو فائق التميز )


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي عاطي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## رجل الصناعة (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Nile Man (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشكور والله*

مشكور والله اخ عاطف


----------



## م سمير فوزي (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*[email protected]*

شكرا مهندس تامر على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## م سمير فوزي (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*1*

شكرا مهندس تامر


----------



## sharaf911 (10 مارس 2014)

شكرا للمهندسين الي نورت الموضوع بشغلها الجامد


----------



## eng_m_fatah (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hikhodary (19 أبريل 2014)

ربنا يجازيكم خير جميعا


----------



## شيخ الحارة (14 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للإخوة المهندسين
لكن السؤال الآن ، كيف يمكن حساب قدرة المضخة مع وجود أكثر من مبنى و كل مبنى له أكثر من صاعد و كل مبنى به كل الأنظمة رشاشات و كبائن و بالموقع العام يوجد عساكر حريق Fire Hydrants .


----------

